# Just got the wheels done..



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

black rims look best on white cars


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome, custom but still stock.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

When I say "sex on wheels" very few take it this literally... well done sir.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

imo black rimms only look good on white cars. your set up with the red calipers looks sweet. my car is black and was thinking about making my calipers red as well. are yours painted or dipped??


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Need to lower it. But it does look nice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Appearance and Body.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

That is just pure sexy!!!! 

Very nice ride!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I painted my hubs and they looked ok. I might just buy some 1LT 16's and dip them either black or gunmetal. Very nice look on the car.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

im glad someone finally painted their rims gloss black, looks awesome on a white car. about to do the same to my covers


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Need to lower it. But it does look nice.


That is next on my list..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

jdubb11 said:


> imo black rimms only look good on white cars. your set up with the red calipers looks sweet. my car is black and was thinking about making my calipers red as well. are yours painted or dipped??


They are painted.. I found a can of caliper paint at my parents house back from when I had my Lightning.. It took me about 15 min a wheel to get them just how I wanted.. Bright and shiny..


----------

